# The Marathon Florida Sea Turtle Hospital Complete With Sea Turtle Ambulances



## FastTrax (May 20, 2021)

www.turtlehospital.org

www.turtlehospital.org/permanent-residents/bubble-butt/

www.visitflorida.com/en-us/cities/marathon/the-keys-sea-turtle-hospital.html

www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g34347-d543369-Reviews-The_Turtle_Hospital-Marathon_Florida_Keys_Florida.html

www.floridarambler.com/florida-keys-getaways/marathon-turtle-hospital/

www.keysweekly.com/42/turtle-hospital-teams-up-with-veteran-combat-divers-for-science-for-good/


----------



## Angelina (May 23, 2021)

Speaking of turtles........I had no idea they are so intelligent! I saw this video on FB a while back and couldn't believe it LOL.





I also saw another video of a turtle coming upon another turtle who'd been turned upside down and was struggling to right himself. The turtle stopped and turned him over, right side up!


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2021)

The other day I saw some vets slowly pulling a plastic straw out of a poor sea turtles nose. It was on the news. It made a sad noise.

Maybe they were at this hospital!

People, give up the plastic straws, please!


----------

